# Welcome Deejay to the Article's team



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Please give a warm welcome to the newest article team member *Deejay100six*!

Welcome to the team Dave! :thumb:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Glad to have you.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Congratulations Dave, welcome to the Staff-Room









*PS* - Give me a yell if you find the key to the biccie-cupboard, I still can't find it anywhere :wink:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Congratulations Dave.......Nice goin'!!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

The funny thing is when I first saw the team "thing" under your name, I thought you had always been a member. Just shows what a good job you've been doing.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks very much to everyone for the warm welcome. I'll try to be worthy. :smile:



Corday said:


> The funny thing is when I first saw the team "thing" under your name, I thought you had always been a member. Just shows what a good job you've been doing.


It wouldn't do to go fishing for compliments, all the same, its nice when you get them, thanks. I was actually on the MS Tech team for a while and left to go to a malware training school who insisted that I resign to concentrate on that. It didn't work out so here I am trying to get back in but Articles is ok too as I enjoy writing, editing, etc.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

welcome


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Glad to have you back on a team (should have stuck it out on the old one lol) congratulations articles are a challenge


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks Bruce and Joe. :smile:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats Dave - glad to have you on board.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks Iain.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

congratulations!!!


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks oscer. :smile:


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

Welcome to the A-team mate! Where we fight crime by writing articles about stuff and pity the fool who doesn't!


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Lol, thanks Steve.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Articles Team*

Please welcome the newest member of the team, Deejay100six.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Articles Team*









On your new assignment


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Articles Team*

I'm already head of you, John :grin: :lil:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f68/welcome-deejay-to-the-articles-team-721353.html


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Articles Team*

:laugh: Don't worry John, you know what they say, "its the thought that counts". Thanks. :grin:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Articles Team*

Congratulations again Dave :grin:


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, I would have you on Microsoft tech team.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

jenae said:


> Hi, I would have you on Microsoft tech team.


Thanks.

And thanks to anyone else not previously mentioned.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Articles Team*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> I'm already head of you, John :grin: :lil:
> 
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f68/welcome-deejay-to-the-articles-team-721353.html


Glad to see that you are on the ball. :grin:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congrats, Dave!

John


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks John.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Better late than never, right Jay? :grin:


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Of course. :grin:


----------

